# Purple cained briars, mixed in with blackberrys, ID?



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

Here are a couple of picts of these cains that aren't as thorny as the blackberry briars they are mixed in. We're curious as to what they may be. Sure we could wait, but well, we're curious. Oh, we're located in Central-East VA zone 7. TIA, Reese


----------



## tillandsia (Feb 2, 2006)

I think they are black raspberries. Also called blackcaps.
I think they taste way better than blackberries. The're one of my favorite fruits. Unfortunately, they won't grow here in Florida!


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

Wow, that would be way cool! We're burried under both back there, but less of the purple cane, than the blackberries. This is also the area we're cleaning up and planning on having our orchard, so they'll fit right in.  Reese


----------



## Jersey Milker (Nov 4, 2006)

My guess is that they are indeed black rasberry canes. I have both out back in my fence rows and yes they are better flavored than black berries are but it take a million of them to make a pie compared to black berries since they are really small compared to my thumb sized blackberries I have growing wild.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

no doubt about it...black raspberries. enjoy!


check out this online guide. click on brambles. it will show you some pruning standards to help shape those plants.

http://ssfruit.cas.psu.edu/


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

OHHHHHH THANK YOU, THANK YA'LL!! :dance: Can't wait to try out these berries now. Thanks for the link on care, I was getting ready to research, and this made it easier. OH DH is gonna be happy to hear this news.  Reese


----------



## GeorgiaberryM (Mar 30, 2004)

The canes that come up this year produce fruit next year, so don't cut those. We used to pick them when we were kids; they don't grow here. It takes a really long time to pick them. We have cultivated blackberries varieties now, in neat rows, and can pick 5 quarts in 15 min. Husband 0'G


----------



## zealot (Feb 6, 2006)

Black raspberries indeed. We had them at the last place, up higher in the hills.


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

The good news is they are most definately black rasberries.
The bad news is, at least around here, you have to fight the deer for them and I do mean that.
I have never gotten more than a cup of ripe berries in a season because the deer don't wait for them to get really ripe and I have heard grunting in the berry patch and thought it was a bear only to discover that it was a deer saying these are mine... GIT!!!!!!
We have black rasberries all over the place here along with gooseberries and blackberries.


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

Yea, we have deer back here too, the area that is mostly cleared naturally is literally overgrown by these briars. It's also the area we have decided we can make our orchard. There's more than enough room for our orchard along with the berries so that's not a concern. I've also dabbled with fencing in our orchard area to keep the deer hopefully out since they have plenty of food (as well as briars) to choose from in the areas I don't want to fence in. We've had to hack a path so we can clean out the junk and storm debris so we can use this part of the property. Then we laugh when we look around at the rest that's left. There is no concern we'll be without as long as we don't have to over share with the wild life. :nono:  Reese


----------

